# SJ Lowrider Car Show May 15



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* The show is adding more like:
Awards to clubs active in community: Bay Bombs, Dukes, Impalas, Luxurious, Socios, Viejitos, (alpha order) & more! - 
1st, 2nd, 3rd place most members,
Distance (4 members), Sound Battle, and from L.A. 
MC Boulevard, MC Underdog, Victoria an more to be announced!
TV, Magazines -coverage - A-Best Ent. :0

ALSO CHECK OUT THE ITENERARY SCHEDULE OF PERFORMERS LISTED BELOW  :biggrin:

M.C. Boulevard -- Main headliner (Hip-hop/Old School R&B)
Magic Child (Hip-hop/Rap)
Hiz-Panic (Hip-hop/Rap)
Metal-Mouth Records (Rap)
Victoria Matthews (R&B/Vocalist)
M.C. UnderDogg (Hip-hop/Rap) 
Dezit Eaze (Hip-hop/Rap)
Breeze (Hip-hop)
CA$P (Hip-hop/Rap)
H-Element (Rap)
Special Kaye (R&B/Vocalist)
SIR-MOJ (Hip-hop/Rap)
Evol Empyre Entertainment (Hip-hop/Rap)
Victoria Elliott & Meka Garcia (R&B/Vocalists)
Hersh (R&B/ Vocalist)
Victory Elliot - R & B Monterey
Meka Garica - R & B

Johhny L. (Elvis Impersonator)

Christopher Lance -- KFRC 99.7 FM Radio Personality
Frank Perez -- KSJS 90.5 FM Radio Personality
Others T.B.A.

DJ Vicious Vic MC
DJ Frank Perez
and others...

This show will be taped and broadcast on: California Street Scene & Spot Lite TV (Both on CH 15A Comcast), KNTV/NBC CH 11 (Special interview with Damian Trujillo) News on May 8th.

Ticket Information:
Special Discounts on Group Ticket Sales for Car Clubs & Organizations are available for 3rd Annual LOWRIDER Carshow & Concert now! 

Ticket Outlets at selected store locations throughout the bay area.

Dynamic Sounds (408) 280-7488
Hit Factory (408) 929-4487
Joint Venture (408) 842-3757
Groove Shop (209) 238-3669
Knight Sounds (408) 926-3535
El Primer Pueblo Libreria (408) 295-3527
OSIFO Hip-hop Clothing (408) 293-0331

$15.00 Advance / $20.00 Door
Get them advance before they sell out!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abdj_@Mar 19 2005, 02:06 PM
> ** The show is adding more like:
> Awards to clubs active in community: Bay Bombs, Dukes, Impalas,
> Low Vintage, Socios, Viejitos, (alpha order) & more!  -
> ...



what happend to the show on thurs. at 4:30. from what i heard it never air'd


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* Sorry, but I will find out asap


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

how can we pre reg?


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

Eme at: [email protected]


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sounds good. maybe


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

who is going to be judgeing this year.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

same day as LG's Monterey show..but I'm sure there will be enough cars for both......last year the San Jo show was great..I had a blast....and it sounds good for this year....keep it up Frank


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Got to Support The big S.J. SHOWS :biggrin:  


WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 21 2005, 03:53 PM
> *who is going to be judgeing this year.
> [snapback]2883149[/snapback]​*


Like last year - most of same judges 
Gonna have more space and more promotions


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Mar 19 2005, 03:33 PM
> *what happend to the show on thurs. at 4:30. from what i heard it never air'd
> [snapback]2873410[/snapback]​*


This Thurs. - Spoke to video guy and he said yea! Frank R. :biggrin:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Mar 21 2005, 07:54 PM
> *Got to Support The big S.J. SHOWS :biggrin:
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2884644[/snapback]​*



On Camcast channel 15
This Thurs. 24th, "Cali St. Scene" presnts 
the SJHigh March 12 show will be shown w/1st time interviews with: Members of
Viejitos, Inspirations, SJ Highlites and video of other clubs (Impalas, Bay Bombs
408 Ryders, & indies there. 
Winners: Smokie (Impalas), Harold (Viejitos) Steve of Motorsportz
Plus if ANyone knows Car #4 - your award 1st most popular is available - Call
Peter Brown: [email protected] - A-BEST ENT. :0


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Mar 19 2005, 03:33 PM
> *what happend to the show on thurs. at 4:30. from what i heard it never air'd
> [snapback]2873410[/snapback]​*


Jus saw tv show Comcast 15 and Viejitos, Inspirations, Hilites, Impalas, Steve Z, Bay Bombs, Indies all there! A- Best Ent.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Cant wait !!!


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

Thursdays show be The Lowrider Cow Palace Show 2004 at 
4:30pm ch. 15 Comcast A-B Ent.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

My man Breeze is gonna be performing at this show. :biggrin: For those of you that went to the Fresno cali championships, you should have seen him there  

This show is gonna be big in a major way for san jose lowriders. Lets be sure to make it a real good show so that we can have more San Jose shows in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

I be there :biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Fascinating_sounds (Feb 26, 2004)

I`CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW MAY 15TH IN SAN JO.
PARKSIDE HALL. (RADIO AZTLAN SHOW) 90.5 FM
THE SPINMASTER,DJ FRANK PEREZ


----------



## esserider (Jul 29, 2004)

its going to be crazy
San jose style


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

:0 Artist Update:
MC Boulevard, Breeze, Magic Child
Victoria, SirMoj, MysterE, Metal Mouth Records
Hiz Panic, Dezit Ease and more TBA  
Ready2models, Freshcoast - Kristy & Savana
Plus Central Valley Breakers - & more!
Indoor/outdoor -
Pre-Reg set up Sat.!
more info - [email protected]


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* We're 1/2 full :
* Dukes
* 408 Ryders
* Stockton Caddies
* Sac
* Indies - 20 strong!
Call for pre-reg. on Sat. Move- In!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

Cant wait..!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

L G is a greta show. but i think imma have to put it down for san jo :thumbsup:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* Latest update - 
**Latin Legacy - CA$P - artists!
* CBC from Central Valley area break dancers who will have a stage
all day and have open contest for contestants  

Plus we'll be on Wild 94.9 FM starting this wknd

We're Also presenting award to Luxurious
More to announced- A-Best Ent. :biggrin:


----------



## esserider (Jul 29, 2004)

its going to be rockin


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* Thurs. the 21st of April on Comcast cable TV 15 - San Jose area!
SJ Lowrider Car Show of '04 and Cow Palace '88 shows @ 4:30pm
* See New Style, Striper, Nor Cal Impalas, Dukes Nor Cal, Luxurious, 
Low Riders Unlimited, Viejitos, New Edition,
SJ Highlites, Chicano Legacy, 408 Ryders, Lifes Finest, Bay Life, 
Solo riders an more! IF you see a club or featured ride e us. A-Best Ent. :0


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

******* On today at 4:30pm - Comcast 15 -
Low Creations Cow Palace 1988 car show (portion) & Bay Bombs '04
and SJ Lowrider Show '04 - show - ABE :0


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abdj_@Apr 21 2005, 11:34 AM
> ******** On today at 4:30pm - Comcast 15 -
> Low Creations Cow Palace 1988 car show (portion) & Bay Bombs '04
> and SJ Lowrider Show '04 - show - ABE :0
> [snapback]3030802[/snapback]​*


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* Update - Jus got permission to place a few vehicles in
front of show (lawn area) -
Plus we'll be on channel 11 "Comunidad del Valle" w/ Damien Trejillo on Sunday May 8th!


----------



## GameOver (May 13, 2004)

Since you have a truck class, we're interested in bringing out some kick ass trucks to the show. Just hope we don't get any door dings from the sprinklers ... hahaa See ya there.


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* Ding Dongs are 2 for a $1.
PRe-Reg for better spot asap  to: [email protected] for applications
Pre-reg. move in - Sat. 1 to 6pm and if ready - judges will start on Sat.!
and pre-reg. saved to 9am on Sunday! :0


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* Update * Breaker Stage is open to anybody starting at 11:30am after CBC show-
Plus Emma's (downstairs from Club Miami) jus gave us the "green light" for an after car show party!!!! - open to everybody over 18!!!!!!!!!! dress code in effect! Special surprise guests and artists from the car show will be present along w/ HOT BABES from the Ready2Model agency, A-Best Entertainment, an KW models Inc. - Must show I.D., starts 6pm - get passes at car show! 
For more info call 408/295-6456, A-Best Ent.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

hold some spots for Monterey County Chapter


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abdj_@Apr 24 2005, 09:26 PM
> ** Update * Breaker Stage is open to anybody starting at 11:30am after CBC show-
> Plus Emma's (downstairs from Club Miami) jus gave us the "green light"  for an after  car show party!!!! - open to everybody over 18!!!!!!!!!! dress code in effect!  Special surprise guests and artists from the car show will be present along w/ HOT BABES from the Ready2Model agency, A-Best Entertainment,  an KW models  Inc. -  Must show I.D.,  starts 6pm - get passes at car show!
> For more info call 408/295-6456, A-Best Ent.
> [snapback]3046787[/snapback]​*



Im glad to hear that, I had been promoting you breaker dance to some guys from san fran that breakdance at the club I work at, hopefully they show up and the competition will be fierce :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 10 2005, 10:34 PM
> *L G is a greta show. but i think imma have to put it down for san jo  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2981193[/snapback]​*


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Apr 24 2005, 11:16 PM
> *hold some spots for Monterey County Chapter
> [snapback]3047022[/snapback]​*



* Thanks for your interest, you probably know that the Dukes of Santa Clara and Nor-Cal chapters have pre-reg. and they'll be receiving an award for their toy drives and community
work in bettering the lowrider image. 
Until recently, I added the Luxurious club for their community work - if your club had done any - let me know. I wanna give props/recognition. 
Contact asap at: [email protected] or call me 408/2956456 -Frank A-Best Entertainment  :0 
******* Any member of the Bay Bombs, Dukes, Impalas, Viejitos, Socios and Luxuious**** should contact me asap to confirm receiving award at SJ Lowrider Car Show on May 15
 There are gonna beeeeeeeeeeeee ordered this Tuesday April 26!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

coming up soon


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

17 more days.........  :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 10 2005, 10:34 PM
> *L G is a greta show. but i think imma have to put it down for san jo  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2981193[/snapback]​*


NEVER BEEN TO AN LG SHOW BUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

UPDATE!!! 

Victory Elliott, Female vocalist who Appeared on American Idol 3, and Access Hollywood, Fashion Rock Spring Fest 2004 and Winner-KDON Central Coast Idol 2004

Meka Garcia, another female vocalist who also appeared on American Idol 3 and winner of YMCA - "Y be an Idol 2003". Both performers are scheduled to perform at the carshow & concert event May 15th.

For more information log onto: www.sirjac2.com

Some of the A-best performers in the car show will make an appearance at the Cinco de Mayo Parade downtown San Jose, Sunday May 1st @ 10:00 a.m.
Limousine provided by: V.I.P. Limo service. The parade will be filmed on location and aired on both California Street Scene & Spot lite TV Ch 15A (Check local listings)...

Also a planned Pre-carshow party is in negotiations at Club Zoe's for May 14th along with an after party at Emma's Restaurant after the show. We'll keep you posted for updates!!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Apr 24 2005, 10:16 PM
> *hold some spots for Monterey County Chapter
> [snapback]3047022[/snapback]​*


Sorry majority wins. Both shows will be good though. :cheesy:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

Radio spots of the Lowrider Car Show & Concert will air on KLYD (Wild 94.9 FM)
Be on the lookout for the broadcast!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64-shwinne (Apr 21, 2005)

12 more days cant wait  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64-shwinne_@May 3 2005, 06:47 PM
> *12 more days cant wait    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3090889[/snapback]​*




VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB WILL BE IN FORCE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abdj_@Apr 30 2005, 07:44 PM
> *UPDATE!!!
> 
> Victory Elliott,  Female vocalist who Appeared on American Idol 3, and  Access Hollywood, Fashion Rock Spring Fest 2004 and Winner-KDON Central Coast Idol 2004
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD :scrutinize:


----------



## 64-shwinne (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 6 2005, 10:48 AM
> *VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB WILL BE IN FORCE
> [snapback]3104608[/snapback]​*



who's in the bike club


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* On channel NBC 11 at 3:15pm this Sunday in the bay area, Last years SJ Lowrider car show will be on w/cars-starting w/Luxurious member Mike's car, a lil' bit - also Victory will sing "Angel Baby". A-Best Ent. :0


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

I will being hanging outside waiting for someone to make a mistake .


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 8 2005, 10:23 AM
> *I will being hanging outside waiting for someone to make a mistake .
> [snapback]3111125[/snapback]​*


 HEY THANKS FOR THE WARNING...
Q; ARE YOU THE OFFICER WHO ONLY TURNED IN 1/2 OF THE 9,500 WHEN I GOT ARRESTED?( I GUESS THATS THE ONLY WAY YOU GUYS CAN ACTUALLY MAKE A DESCENT LIVING....)

Q; OR MAYBE YOUR THE ONE WHO LIED ON THE POLICE REPORT?
( THAT WOULD MAKE YOU A LIAR AND A THIEF... TAKE THE 5TH) :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 8 2005, 08:23 AM
> *I will being hanging outside waiting for someone to make a mistake .
> [snapback]3111125[/snapback]​*


sounds like a threat ?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

no, sounds like an ASS HOLE!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 8 2005, 04:32 PM
> *no, sounds like an ASS HOLE!
> [snapback]3112377[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 8 2005, 04:46 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> [snapback]3112413[/snapback]​*


Silver Cadillac and orange and yellow convertible Monte . I will be on the look-out for you 2 .


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: see you there!



> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 8 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Silver Cadillac and orange and yellow convertible Monte . I will be on the look-out for you 2 .
> [snapback]3112812[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 6 2005, 11:48 AM
> *VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB WILL BE IN FORCE
> [snapback]3104608[/snapback]​*



That’s a nice plaque your holding 64 schwinn....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 8 2005, 07:09 PM
> *Silver Cadillac and orange and yellow convertible Monte . I will be on the look-out for you 2 .
> [snapback]3112812[/snapback]​*


GOOD LOOKIN OUT ............................. :uh:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

WTF U FORGOT ABOUT ME :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## 64-shwinne (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@May 9 2005, 08:00 AM
> *That’s a nice plaque your holding 64 schwinn....
> [snapback]3114546[/snapback]​*


izzy mija
:buttkick: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 9 2005, 01:32 PM
> *WTF U FORGOT ABOUT ME  :twak:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3116359[/snapback]​*


I have pulled over some of your memebers , but you will be next on my list . Please tell me what you drive ?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 9 2005, 09:44 PM
> *I have pulled over some of your memebers , but you will be next on my list . Please tell me what you drive ?
> [snapback]3117733[/snapback]​*


  CATCH ME IF YOU CAN :roflmao:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* Update: the show will be hot - Ready2model Divas - lookin' great for show an Sugar Babes too! An some of the areas best rides -
Pre-reging - Dukes, Viejitos, 408 Ryders, Eastside Ryders, Rags 2 Envy, Luxurious an more
vendors/exhibitors spaces almost gone and Advance tickets selling fast -
Fantastic, site, outdoor for warm weather, got TV, magazine. ABest Ent.
P.S. that was gooooood OG Sub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 9 2005, 09:20 PM
> *  CATCH ME IF YOU CAN :roflmao:
> [snapback]3118075[/snapback]​*


Got it covered .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 9 2005, 11:19 PM
> *Got it covered .
> [snapback]3118461[/snapback]​*


he might have you there jimmy ...................lol :biggrin: 




who is this guy amreican psycho 2 ? :twak:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64-shwinne_@May 9 2005, 07:30 PM
> *izzy mija
> :buttkick:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3117184[/snapback]​*



:uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 10 2005, 01:36 AM
> *he might have you there jimmy ...................lol  :biggrin:
> who is this guy amreican psycho 2 ? :twak:
> [snapback]3118490[/snapback]​*


NOPE..I WAS. I DONT FUCK AROUND NO MORE. IT LOOKS BAD ON MY CLUB. WHY DONT YOU FIND OUT RICH...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 10 2005, 09:09 AM
> *NOPE..I WAS. I DONT FUCK AROUND NO MORE. IT LOOKS BAD ON MY CLUB. WHY DONT YOU FIND OUT RICH...
> [snapback]3119674[/snapback]​*


i am already checking should know by tommarrow  

watch sjpd pig .....your going down


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 10 2005, 11:13 AM
> *i am already checking should know by tommarrow
> 
> watch sjpd pig .....your going down
> [snapback]3119702[/snapback]​*


LOL........I THINK I HAVE A FEELING WHO IT IS...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 10 2005, 09:14 AM
> *LOL........I THINK I HAVE A FEELING WHO IT IS...
> [snapback]3119712[/snapback]​*


who ..............


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 10 2005, 11:19 AM
> *who ..............
> [snapback]3119755[/snapback]​*


JOE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 10 2005, 09:23 AM
> *JOE
> [snapback]3119788[/snapback]​*


joe momma? 


joe who ?


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 10 2005, 01:19 AM
> *Got it covered .
> [snapback]3118461[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 10 2005, 01:19 AM
> *Got it covered .
> [snapback]3118461[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 10 2005, 12:19 AM
> *Got it covered .
> [snapback]3118461[/snapback]​*






even i had to laugh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 10 2005, 01:19 AM
> *Got it covered .
> [snapback]3118461[/snapback]​*



GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 10 2005, 11:13 AM
> *i am already checking should know by tommarrow
> 
> watch sjpd pig .....your going down
> [snapback]3119702[/snapback]​*




I THINK IT MIGHT BE TO LATE .......


http://www.ebaumsworld.com/deaclass.html


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> *Also a planned Pre-carshow party is in negotiations at Club Zoe's for May 14th along with an after party at Emma's Restaurant after the show. We'll keep you posted for updates!!!! *



So whats the scoop on this here???


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 10 2005, 02:30 PM
> *GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3120719[/snapback]​*



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 10 2005, 02:32 PM
> *I THINK IT MIGHT BE TO LATE .......
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/deaclass.html
> [snapback]3120738[/snapback]​*


 :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 10 2005, 12:19 AM
> *Got it covered .
> [snapback]3118461[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

so who's going to the show, we will be there


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will be there saturday around 2 or 3.


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

i be there :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm going


----------



## apachez2 (Mar 28, 2005)

....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 10 2005, 12:32 PM
> *I THINK IT MIGHT BE TO LATE .......
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/deaclass.html
> [snapback]3120738[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 10 2005, 02:32 PM
> *I THINK IT MIGHT BE TO LATE .......
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/deaclass.html
> [snapback]3120738[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 10 2005, 03:10 PM
> *So whats the scoop on this here???
> [snapback]3120895[/snapback]​*


Club Zoe is a no go! Emma's will happen @ E. Santa Clara & Almaden ! After 6pm starts - Divas, VIPs, DJ - more! 
outdoor - indoor -over 18 an w/ cover discount between 6-7pm=A-Best Ent.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 9 2005, 09:44 PM
> *I have pulled over some of your memebers , but you will be next on my list . Please tell me what you drive ?
> [snapback]3117733[/snapback]​*


Look for this on Sunday...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@May 11 2005, 10:33 AM
> *Look for this on Sunday...
> 
> 
> ...


nice whats that a '47?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 11 2005, 11:39 AM
> *nice whats that a '47?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3124704[/snapback]​*


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@May 11 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Look for this on Sunday...
> [snapback]3124649[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

The plans have been cancelled. No pre- or after party will take place at neither venue. Sorry for the inconvenience.





> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 10 2005, 03:10 PM
> *So whats the scoop on this here???
> [snapback]3120895[/snapback]​*


    :angry:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abdj_@May 11 2005, 01:27 PM
> *The plans have been cancelled. No pre- or after party will take place at neither venue. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> :angry:
> [snapback]3125925[/snapback]​*


Damit me and my boys where looking foward to breaking that up !


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@May 11 2005, 09:33 AM
> *Look for this on Sunday...
> [snapback]3124649[/snapback]​*


Not as funny as the old boat truck . But good try .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ONLY TWO DAYS TILL MOVE IN .........................


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yup, what time are you guys movin in?



> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 12 2005, 11:16 AM
> *ONLY TWO DAYS TILL MOVE IN .........................
> [snapback]3129734[/snapback]​*


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 12 2005, 02:58 PM
> *yup, what time are you guys movin in?
> [snapback]3131762[/snapback]​*


we are meeting up at mickeys d's at 1:00 on sat .then its a caravan downtown


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 13 2005, 05:32 PM
> *we are meeting up at mickeys d's at 1:00 on sat .then its a caravan downtown
> [snapback]3136592[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the tip . Me and the boys will meet you there.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 14 2005, 08:10 AM
> *Thanks for the tip . Me and the boys will meet you there.
> [snapback]3138316[/snapback]​*


hey piggy we waited at mikey d's for like 45 min's and you did not show .whats up with that ,i guess you make promises that you don't keep ............fuckin slacker / hater


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

hey rich the sjpdpig is fool of shit fuck him an his crew :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm just waiting on two tons & we're on our way


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 15 2005, 12:36 AM
> *I'm just waiting on two tons & we're on our way
> [snapback]3140376[/snapback]​*



It was real good seeing you guys again man


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 16 2005, 05:54 AM
> *It was real good seeing you guys again man
> [snapback]3143601[/snapback]​*


I was waiting to see you . You must have slipped by .


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 16 2005, 02:05 PM
> *I was waiting to see you . You must have slipped by .
> [snapback]3145280[/snapback]​*



I think this was you undercover :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 16 2005, 01:17 PM
> *I think this was you undercover :angry:
> [snapback]3145319[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 16 2005, 02:17 PM
> *I think this was you undercover :angry:
> [snapback]3145319[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: b you is a fool


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

in all honesty i'd rather there be no shows in san jose, then have bs shows..
dont get me wrong i loved all the cars and the lowriding community, but were was the organization , ventalation, spacing and the car show fun??? 
i am just speaking for myself and no one else and all i could say was that for all the car shows that i've ever attended this had to be one of the worst shows i've ever been to, as far as the show coordinators, set up! we need more carshows in san jose, but we need more people to get involved and make good quality carshows. in sj beening this is home to "lowrider mag" and "streetlow" the town that put lowriding on the map ....


:happysad:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@May 16 2005, 08:02 PM
> *in all honesty i'd rather there be no shows in san jose, then have bs shows..
> dont get me wrong i loved all the cars and the lowriding community, but were was the organization , ventalation, spacing and the car show fun???
> i am just speaking for myself and no one else and all i could say was that for all the car shows that i've ever attended this had to be one of the worst shows i've ever been to, as far as the show coordinators, set up!  we need more carshows in san jose, but we need more people to get involved and make good quality carshows. in sj beening this is home to "lowrider mag" and "streetlow" the town that put lowriding on the map ....
> ...


i thought it was cool for the size . sure there were a few problems as with any show .but there is not many shows here in town . so we should try to support them when they have them .being negitive is easy and being positive is hard .......remember  
this show was kool in my book .




my 2


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 17 2005, 12:37 AM
> *i thought it was cool for the size . sure there were a few problems as with any show .but there is not  many shows here in town . so we should  try to support them when they have them .being negitive is easy and being positive is hard .......remember
> this show was kool in my book .
> my 2
> [snapback]3147805[/snapback]​*


i agree. we should stay positive and hope for a better turn outs at the next shows.

i for 1 would like to see some of our cars at the shows but we are building our cars. and things like that take time. just becuase im in the highlites doesnt change anything. i wish all the san jo clubs the best, even when my car will be compete'n with other clubs. maybe we as san jo clubs should help put the shows together. if we are not happy with the results. even if this show was small and and even what some call "weak" atleast we all came together and had a good time..

just my 2 cents


----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)

All the cars were nice. And good to have a show in SJ but not worth $20 to walk in. That was a $10 show. And I dont mean because of the cars but the size. Considering Gods Creations was a free walk in and a lot more fun to go to. Side note why havent they been around?


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

:nono: SUP WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

WERES THE HOP OFF AT?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST_@May 17 2005, 09:10 AM
> *  WERES THE HOP OFF AT?
> [snapback]3149138[/snapback]​*


THERE WASN'T ONE


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 16 2005, 01:17 PM
> *I think this was you undercover :angry:
> [snapback]3145319[/snapback]​*


I was undercover but that was not me .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 17 2005, 12:11 PM
> *I was undercover but that was not me .
> [snapback]3150090[/snapback]​*


YOU ARE A CLOWN . I DID NOT KNOW THERE WHERE TWO CLOWNS AT THE SHOW ?


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@May 17 2005, 01:11 PM
> *I was undercover but that was not me .
> [snapback]3150090[/snapback]​*



Then this was you ... dammit I knew it all along :0


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 17 2005, 02:38 PM
> *Then this was you ... dammit I knew it all along :0
> [snapback]3150279[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@May 16 2005, 08:02 PM
> *in all honesty i'd rather there be no shows in san jose, then have bs shows..
> dont get me wrong i loved all the cars and the lowriding community, but were was the organization , ventalation, spacing and the car show fun???
> i am just speaking for myself and no one else and all i could say was that for all the car shows that i've ever attended this had to be one of the worst shows i've ever been to, as far as the show coordinators, set up!  we need more carshows in san jose, but we need more people to get involved and make good quality carshows. in sj beening this is home to "lowrider mag" and "streetlow" the town that put lowriding on the map ....
> ...



dont get i twisted i am not hating.. im just giving my input to make feuture show better in sj... 
only trying to keep it real..


----------

